
Indie Booksellers Sue Amazon, Big Six over E-book DRM - jamesbritt
http://publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/digital/content-and-e-books/article/56042-indie-booksellers-sue-amazon-big-six-over-e-book-drm.html#path/pw/by-topic/digital/content-and-e-books/article/56042-indie-booksellers-sue-amazon-big-six-over-e-book-drm.html
======
mikecane
I doubt it will get anywhere this late in the game unless they also wake up
the DoJ and get on the case of Apple, Google, B&N, and Kobo in regards to DRM.
And DRM is only half the issue. Kindle books can only be read on Amazon-
offered hardware and software, unlike ePub which can be used by Sony Reader,
Kobo's devices, and B&N's devices. So it's not just DRM, it's file format too.
And I've railed for years about Amazon not going with ePub but have accepted
they've basically won, although now with iOS devices in the half billion, they
have some actual potential competition. (And I say potential because iBooks is
an optional download, made that way by Apple to thwart EU regulators who
otherwise would have quickly awakened to a Windows-MSIE type bundling
restraint of trade issue.)

~~~
tzs
I've had good luck using Calibre[1] to convert EPUB to MOBI for use on Kindle.
In particular, I had a subscription to the digital edition of "Analog" from
B&N for a couple of years, and Calibre got all of those issues nicely onto my
new Kindle Paperwhite. ("Analog", at least from B&N, does not have DRM).

[1] <http://calibre-ebook.com>

~~~
zootm
I think I heard the Amazon-supplied ePub converter can work better sometimes,
but I haven't tried it. It may be the one on this page:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000234621)

